# berühmte angler



## dany345 (19. Januar 2006)

:m hallo leute könnt ihr mir berühmte angler hier posten will mal sehen was es so gibt an nahmen !!!!!danke


----------



## taildancer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hemingway


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Oder guggsu hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52239&highlight=clapton  #h


----------



## dany345 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

mir geht es berühmte angler und nicht um prommis die angeln


----------



## dacor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

du meinst profis, die durch ihre faenge beruehmt geworden sind?


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Markus Frenzke


----------



## dany345 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

genau habt ihr noch weitere angel profis


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Petrus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Achja und der hier. Bei über 1200 Suchhits muss der ja berühmt sein. |rolleyes


----------



## dacor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

beim meeresangeln kann ich mich gut an die grossmann brueder erinnern und natuerlich rainer korn. hechtangeln: jan eggers (hollaender).
und beim karpfenangeln markus pelzer in deutschland. und in england andy little, kevin nash usw


----------



## slu (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Bertus Rozemeyer, der Herr RL und sein Freund Micha  evt. auch noch Uli Beyer


----------



## polli (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ritz
Gebetsroither


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Dietmar Isaiasch
Kevin Nash
Rod Hutchinson
Jim Gibbonson
Tony-Davis Patrick
Jens Bursell
Terry Eustace

usw. usw.


----------



## schwedenklausi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

R.K
schwedenklausi


----------



## Toffee (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Karpfenpapst Kevin Maddocks mit seiner "Bibel" Carp Fever


----------



## dany345 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

super danke wenn ihr noch welche wisst dan stellt sie rein bitte !!


----------



## dany345 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

super danke macht weiter so !!


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich schubbs das Thema mal in Angeln Allgemein!
Mit Weltweit hat das ja nichts zu tun!


----------



## Mikesch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Rudolf Sack
H. P. Kirchner
Hofland
Wickham
Marryat


----------



## dacor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

kurt malmbak-kjeldsen ein daene, der anfang der 90er ein unglaublich ausfuehrliches buch ueber mefos geschrieben hat


----------



## bazawe (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Des Taylor


----------



## bazawe (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ekkehardt Wiedeholz, Rainer Bouterwek


----------



## Rotauge (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Markus Frenzke



Schööööööööööööööööööönner Fisch |supergri


----------



## The_Duke (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus 
Rudi Heger
Rudolf Sack
Frank de la Porte


----------



## Micky (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Micky Maus (im meinem Avatar DEUTLICH erkennbar) #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Frank Völkle,
Tim van den Abbeele, kennt doch jeder.


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

bob nudd


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Wenn Rudi Heger berühmt ist,dann sind Norbert Eipeltauer,Hebeisen,Roman Moser,Niedermayer,Brunner und Pitzenbauer wenigstens genauso berühmt!


----------



## Karstein (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

- Jens Ploug Hansen

- Hans Ruedi Hebeisen

- Henrik Olsson

- Göran Cederberg

- Henrik Mortensen

- Lee Wulf

- Jim Teeny

- Carl Werner Schmidt-Luchs

- Hans Steinfort

- Karl Koch


----------



## Karstein (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Oops, Gismo war schneller. :m


----------



## fishmanschorsch (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Jzaak Walton und ich :m


----------



## posengucker (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Oliver Portrat


----------



## dacor (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

oh ja, der macht schlagzeilen =)


----------



## Gralf (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Promis die Angeln willst du nicht? 

Peter Alexander sag ich da. Obwohl Promi durchaus toller Angler. Hielt ein paar Rekorde. War in irgenwas mal Österreichischer Vizemeister. 

1973 ein 17-kg-Waller am Ossiacher See.

Dafür hat die PETA auch über den geschrieben.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich sage nur Veit Wilde. Der ist echt gut


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

*lol*


----------



## PANFISH (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

*Julian Cundiff#h *


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Kann man doch sagen Veit denn zumindest hier im Anglerboard bist du doch schon echt bekannt. Jeder kennt dich hier.


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

John Sidley - viel zu früh verstorbener Aal-Guru von der Insel


----------



## vk58 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*



			
				Gralf schrieb:
			
		

> ...Peter Alexander ...Dafür hat die PETA auch über den geschrieben.


Das adelt ihn!#6


----------



## RaEma (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

henk simoncz
mathias fuhrmann
jürgen haese
piet driessen
usw. usw...

im amiland könnte man so umfrage gar nicht starten... da kämen hunderte zusammen... aber die pro´s von dort kennt man hier ja nicht so. doch einen: joe bucher. der hat hier auch einen interessanten wobbler auf den markt gebracht...

und nicht zu vergessen (auch wenn franzose...):
 Albert Drachkovitch


----------



## Fischers Fritz (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Thomas Engert
Michael Schlögl
Bob Nudd


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Mathias Fuhrmann??? also berühmt, naja|kopfkrat 

Gehört doch eher der schreibenden Zunft an, oder?

Hermann Aldinger - der Hechtguru in den 78/80zigern
Greg Meenehan - englischer Hechtspezi


----------



## spin-paule (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Martin Wehrle


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Auch wenn es mir schwerfällt:

Uli Beyer

Nikmark


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Kaptain Ahab....für ewig "verbunden" mit dem "Fisch" seines Lebens.:m


----------



## bacalo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Nenne da einige, die auch literarisch bewiesen haben, dass SIE Profis sind bzw. waren:

F. A. Mitchell-Hedges: Hai am Haken (aus den 20igern und Frakturschrift);

Joe Brocks: Im Zeichen der Windrose(1966, Klasse Angelerlebnisse);

Charles K. Fox: Die Welt der Forellen(1969, nicht nur für Fliegenfischer);

Eugen Hager: Fischwaid am Bach, Fluss und See (1951);

Hans Steinfort: Fliegenfischen Band 1 u. 2 (1973);

Norbert Eipeltauer: Streamerfischen (1981).


Packende und lehrreiche Bücher.
Für die vorahnungsvollen Stunden fernab vom Wasser.


#h #h #h


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Werner Waabs,
Walter Weissenhaus und
Detlev Datzendorf


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich wüsste noch einen. Eine lebende Legende so quasi.... Und zwar....


*
Jörg Oh-Nemo*


----------



## Seebaer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Bertus Rozemeijer


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Baron von Ehrenkreuz (1845)

Nikmark


----------



## bacalo (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hoppla,

einen habe ich vergessen:

Hans Lidman: Unter der Mitternachtssonne v. 1968 und 
An nordischen Wildwassern v. 1961.

:b :b :b


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ernst Thälmann
Berhold Brecht
Rosa Luxenburg
Karl Marx
&
Erich Honecker
fallen mir dazu ein!


----------



## Mefotom (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hallo,

Richard Walker ( bekannt von Hardy)
Der alte Mann und das Meer(Name fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein)|supergri 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## nikmark (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Mark de Koning (hat das Renkenangeln im Sauerland eingeführt)

Rainer Beck (hat die grösste Seeforelle- 11kg-  seit 32 Jahren) in der Sorpe an 18er monofoliler Hauptschnur gefangen)

Guido Ecker (fängt Hechte um die 140 cm am laufenden Band und das nicht in den Bodden)

Martin Segler ( fängt Nasen und kapitale Brassen bei Minustemperaturen)

Nikmark


----------



## Adrian* (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Roland Lorkowski & Michele Leggieri ~> Profi-Blinker

Michael Schlögl, Kai Challuppa, Michael Junk ~> Team Mosella

(Den rest vom Mosella Team zähl ich jetzt nicht auf  )

Bob Nudd ~> Team Browning

Günter Horler ~> Team Sensas

Robert Langfort ~> Meeresangler

Uli Beyer ~> Raubfischangler

Henk Simonsz ~> Spro

Markus Pelzer ~> Pelzer Bait's...

Jan Eggers ~> Raubfischangler


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Na wenn die alle Berühmt sind, - dann hätt ich hier noch gut 13000:

Tolle Angler!!!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hey, da fehlt Fred J. Taylor und Fred Buller!!!!

Gruß an alle
Klaus


----------



## Seebaer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Max und Moritz​Sie haben zwar Brathänchen geangelt, aber berühmt wurden sie |supergri :m |supergri​


----------



## ollidi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Da fehlt doch noch einer. |kopfkrat 
Sönke Städtler. :m
Weltbekannter Schauspieler und Angler. #6


----------



## slu (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Meine Mutter #6


----------



## Albrecht (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ernest Hemingway

Zane Gray

die George Bushs

Boris Nikolajewitsch Jelzin

Homer Simpson

...


----------



## posengucker (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

nicht zu vergessen:

Karl Heinz Hörr, ergo Waller Kalle.

lg
Werner


----------



## Maro67 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Vincent Kluwe York - Karpfen, Weisfisch

Kay Synwoldt - Karpfen,

John Goddard - Fliegenfischen,

Roland Herrigel - Fliegenfischen

Günter Feuerstein - Fliegenfischen

Uwe Rieder - Fliegenfischen

Thomas Flauger - Karpfen, Waller

Bernd Bauer - Waller,


Gruß Maro67


----------



## saily (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hallo,

na jetzt dürten es bald alle gewesen sein...|kopfkrat 

Alexander G. Grassl - Autor des Buchs "Erkämpfte Fische"
fiele mir da noch ein...Spitzenlektüre übrigens...#6 

Gruß

saily|wavey:


----------



## Christian D (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Warum eigentlich das ganze? Hast du mit den Namen bestimmte Pläne?#c


----------



## donlotis (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich!!!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## donlotis (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

...und natürlich Malcolm Douglas!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dennert (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Uli Beyer
Jörg Strelow
Roland Lorkowski
Hans Gebetsroiter


----------



## atair (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Wolfgang Zeiske...


----------



## karl_sorglos (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Georg Peinemann und Robert Hughes... lesen und ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## tim_carp (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Frank Guttfield --> der hat in den 60er Jahren ein tolles Buch übers Angeln geschrieben, so ne Art aufbereitetes Angeltagebuch. Macht echt Spaß das zu lesen. 

Außerdem fällt mir noch Malcolm Douglas ein, obwohl der natürlich nicht wegen seiner gefangenen Fische berühmt geworden ist, sondern wegen seiner Mischung aus Tier- und Abenteuer- Überlebenstrainingfilmen. Aber dabei hat er so viele schöne Baramundis gefangen, dass er für mich auch ein berühmter Angler ist und in dieser Aufzählung nicht fehlen darf.


----------



## Pernod (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Neben dem schon genannten Albert Drachkovitch werfe ich einfach noch seinen Bruder Yvan Drachkovitch in´s Rennen.Nicht zu vergessen sind natürlich Michel Naudeau und Henri Limouzin.Sie zählen allesamt zur Topelite unter Frankreichs Raubfischprofis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Paul Gustafson
Dieter Schicker
John Norman
J.W. Martin
Henry Coxon

(und Anwesende ausgenommen  )


----------



## Dart (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Jean-Francois Helias....der mit den Riesen tanzt....und ein unheimlich liebenswerter Mensch ist.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## 1.AVM (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hallo!


Mr. Marco Beck


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Michael Schlögl- sehr talentierter Stipper!


----------



## Sveni90 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Jürgen Becker!!!


----------



## micha357 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich!!!!!!

Das weiß nur keiner:q

Gruß micha357


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich auch!
Aber ..........




























































































































das weiß auch keiner#c #c #c 
Na gut, war ein Joke|kopfkrat 

Petri & all times tight lines|wavey:


----------



## KArpfen97 (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Klaus Brix

Horst Hennings

Arne Seiberlich

Jörg Strehlow

Stefan Seuß

Michael Schlögl


----------



## Pade (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Jörg Strehlow, Sebastian Hänel (beide von der-Angler)

Jens Köller (Ockert)

Dietmar Isaiasch

Jan Eggers

Bertus Rozemeijer

Michael Zammataro

Stefan Seuß

und viele mehr aber alle aufzählen dauert zu lange.


----------



## Bobster (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Boaaaah |bigeyes

'wo haste denn den Tröt ausgegraben 

Nicht schlecht als ersten Beitrag.
Leider kenne ich Deine Favoriten nicht bzw. muß gestehen
noch nie etwas von denen gehört zu haben.
Halt-Ich meine den Namen J. Strehlow schon 'mal gehört oder gelesen zu haben #c

Eventuell 'ne neue "Forellen-Paste" |kopfkrat

Nix für ungut


----------



## Gummischuh (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Jo....Totgesagte leben länger. Deshalb...

_Jens Ploug Hansen_

@tim_Carp (falls es Dich noch gibt hier)


> Frank Guttfield --> der hat in den 60er Jahren ein tolles Buch übers  Angeln geschrieben, so ne Art aufbereitetes Angeltagebuch. Macht echt  Spaß das zu lesen.


Da kennt doch tatsächlich noch einer dieses Buch aus den 50ern.
Schöne, alte Schwarte ! Hab das Ding als Kind verschlungen.
Zu geil, wie er die allerersten Glasfaserruten beschreibt, die es auf dem Markt gab


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Schöner Trööt, egal ob uralt.

War erstaunt, meinen Favoriten hier drin gar nicht zu finden:
*Holger Menne* - Gerätehändler, Autor & irrsinnig innovativ.
Verstand wie kein 2ter, Altes mit Neuem zu kombinieren.
Hat u.a. die 'Raketenpose' entwickelt. Hab noch eine. Saugeil das Teil. Mag nur kaum damit angeln, denn wenn die mal abreisst, müsste ich, egal wie weit raus, hinterher schwimmen. Chapeau!


Und zur Neuzeit:
*Hartmuth Geck* - Buch- & Zeitschriftenautor. Sein Buch 'Hecht und Zander in schwierigen Gewässern' ist das Beste, was ich seit Jahren gelesen habe. Endlich mal kein 08/15. Bodenständige Praxis für alle an überfischten Gewässern. Excellent.


----------



## Bruno 01 (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Da mach ich doch mit  
Sledge-hat aa an de Hände und fängt immer 
Mareike-war vor 13 Jahren aber besser 
E.-Opa-fängt,darf aber nicht posten
Andree-Aalbeschwörer 
Zesch-der glückliche Angler 
Nils-the Alrondie 
Bruno-first at fang nix crew
Tim-Rollenzerstörer 
Peter-Hilfssheriff
Pinn - the two Hand

Und ne Menge anderer User mit Spezialgebiet |rolleyes

Bruno #h


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (8. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Die 41-malige Weltmeisterin und 30-malige Europameisterin im Casting, Jana Maisel.
Das soll erst mal einer nachmachen...


----------



## KArpfen97 (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Horst Hennings - Team Daiwa-Cormoran angler und  30 facher Deutscher Meister im Meersangeln

Klaus Brix- Team Daiwa-Cormoran  Gründungsmitglied vom Deutschen Karpfenangler Club

Arne Seiberlich- Team Daiwa-Cormoran spezialisiert auf Karpfen und wels

Jörg Strehlow - einer der besten Raubfisch angler Deutschlands

Stefan Seuß- Wels Experte 

Michael Schlögl- mehrfacher deutscher Meister und Vize-Weltmeister  im Friedfisch Angeln und Blimker Friedfisch Experte und im Team Mosella


Wer von denen nicht mindestens einen kennt der ist wirklich zurückgeblieben #q


----------



## Bobster (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

*Matze Koch 'sein Frau Moni !*


----------



## Mordendyk (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Neville Fickling
Max Piper
Kevin Vandam
Skeet Reese


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Uwe Dittmann - Daiwa-Cormoran MeeresTeamangler(wohnt bei mir in der nachbarschaft|supergri)


----------



## KArpfen97 (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

MAtze is so kapputt #q der macht nur ******* aber er kann angeln


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Skeet Reese
Mike Iaconelli
Kevin Van Dam



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> MAtze is so kapputt #q der macht nur ******* aber er kann angeln




Warum ist Matze kaputt?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Thomas Fischer - Präsident des DMV, angeln kann der Typ. 

Marion Lorenz - Deutsche Meisterin im Brandungsangeln, hat nen Shop hier auf der Insel. |rolleyes

Und dann noch...

Jochen Otto - Ottonormalangler.  :m


----------



## Fishing Gerd (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Mein Vater.

Man nannte Ihn zu DDR-Zeiten den Aal-Schreck ......



Gerd


----------



## KArpfen97 (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Weil der nur scheiß macht der geht im winter köfi angeln un schlägt dann wie ein bekloppter aufs eis ein#q ! Hallo ist  das  nicht kaputt ???


----------



## unloved (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> Wer von denen nicht mindestens einen kennt der ist wirklich zurückgeblieben #q



Mein Gott, hast du ne eklige Art an Dir!


----------



## Jennic (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*



unloved schrieb:


> Mein Gott, hast du ne eklige Art an Dir!



97er baujahr?!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

*Veit!

* gruß von der Kaskade!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Mal dem Trööt ne andere Richtung geben. Weil, berühmte Angler hört sich doch für mich eher nach "Promis, die angeln" an...
Und so _wirklich_ berühmt ist von den vorgenannten "Profis" ja nun keiner...|rolleyes

Also angelnde Promis:

*Miroslav Klose*


----------



## unloved (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Paul Biedermann


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

*uns´ ehemaliger Briefträger Harry* - war&ist der berühmteste Angler in der Gegend #6

Nachname will ich nicht reinschreiben, weil ich nicht weiß, ob er damit einverstanden wäre


----------



## bennyhill (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Peter Drennan   (der Meister)


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Paul Pesulke....Erfinder des Rollmops....


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Ich muss mal zum Doc, ich bin scheinbar zurueckgeblieben #q

Liegt aber vielleicht daran das mir dieser ganze Profiangler und Angelteam Schwachsinn da vorbei geht wo nie die Sonne scheint.

Wer nicht merkt das er jahrealte Troeets ausgraebt, der ist fuer mich schon eher ein kanidat fuer den Titel "Zurueckgeblieben" (zumindest zeitlich gesehen)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Bismark - Zuechter des nach ihm benannten Herings


----------



## KArpfen97 (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Eigentlich müssten wir den Thread eingrenzen auf Bundesländer bzw. landkreise begrenzen  weil zb. ich kann nicht den alten briefträger(von Bruzzlkracher) der wie beschrieben in der gegend bekannt ist kennen wenn ich weit weg von ihm wohne . ICh glaub ihm dass er bekannt ist aber ich in BaWü kann ích ihn nicht kennen  weil ich glaub nicht das er deutschlandweit verbreitet ist.


----------



## gerätenarr (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Giacomo Casanova!


----------



## Janbr (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Also ganz ehrlich, wer den alten Brieftraeger von Bruzzelkracher nicht kennt der ist mehr als unterbelichtet. Den kennt nun wirklich jeder. 

Man wo lebst du denn das du von dem noch nichts gehoert hast......


----------



## Walstipper (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Mit "AW: berühmte angler" +





gerätenarr schrieb:


> Giacomo Casanova!


 gehoerst du eigentlich in die Ferkelwahl, es geht hier um Fischangler, die dann als Geraet Ruten und Rollen verwenden!



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Skeet Reese
> Mike Iaconelli
> Kevin Van Dam



Danke das die mal genannt werden.
Ergaenzend 
Yuki Ito (Megabass) 
Katsukata Imae (Imakatsu)



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal dem Trööt ne andere Richtung geben. Weil, berühmte Angler hört sich doch für mich eher nach "Promis, die angeln" an...
> Und so wirklich berühmt ist von den vorgenannten "Profis" ja nun keiner...



Wenn z.b Bob Nudd oder die oben genannten nicht berühmt sind, wer dann?


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*



KArpfen97 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten wir den Thread eingrenzen auf Bundesländer bzw. landkreise begrenzen weil zb. ich kann nicht den alten briefträger(von Bruzzlkracher) der wie beschrieben in der gegend bekannt ist kennen wenn ich weit weg von ihm wohne . ICh glaub ihm dass er bekannt ist aber ich in BaWü kann ích ihn nicht kennen weil ich glaub nicht das er deutschlandweit verbreitet ist.


 

Im Alter von 12 Jahren hast Du die Problematik schon ganz gut verstanden und es spricht für Dich, über Abgrenzungen
bzw. Differenzierungen nach zu denken.

Du wirst aber wohl auch schon bemerkt haben, das wir diesen Thread nicht so ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## atsm123 (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Matze Koch , Stephan Höferer :r


----------



## angelpfeife (10. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*



atsm123 schrieb:


> Matze Koch , Stephan Höferer :r


Matze Koch ist cool, immer nen Witz auf lager. Und ich finde bei ihm merkt man, dass er angeln als solches sieht und nicht als nur eine weitere möglichkeit Geld zu scheffeln... Auch wenns ihm sicherlich gelingt


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Horst Rhubesch

Klaus Augenthaler

Miro Klose

Und natürlich Matze Koch 

Georg Baumann & Crishan Kühner

Johannes Dietel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Goethe!


----------



## weserwaller (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Harry Wijnvoord


----------



## weserwaller (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Horst Hrubesch ( DFB u. 19 Trainer)


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hans van Onck

Rudolf Sack

Alexander Grassl


Alles Helden meiner anglerischen Prägephase


----------



## KArpfen97 (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*



Janbr schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, wer den alten Brieftraeger von Bruzzelkracher nicht kennt der ist mehr als unterbelichtet. Den kennt nun wirklich jeder.
> 
> Man wo lebst du denn das du von dem noch nichts gehoert hast......


 
Woher soll ich den kennen man der wohnt irgendwo am rhein und ich wohn ca.40 km weg vom rein . Und ich glaub der abstand vom rhein bis hierher is bissle weit und der is glaub ich nicht so weit verbreitet


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

@KArpfen97:


Bobster schrieb:


> Du wirst aber wohl auch schon bemerkt haben, das wir diesen Thread nicht so ganz ernst nehmen



darauf sei auch von meiner Seite aus nochmal hingewiesen 

und ich denke mal, Janbr meinte es auch eher sarkastisch 
#h​


----------



## KArpfen97 (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

@bruzzlkracher  Klar aber was denkt der ´sich wie soll ich den postboten kennen 
;+


----------



## Skrxnch (11. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Sind ja alle außer

 C. W. Schmidt-Luchs

schon genannt,
 aber einen just for fun hab ich noch: 
Im Blinker gabs mal so ne Glosse vom 

Angelkumpel Siggi

Voll das Spektrum aus dem wirklichen Leben|supergri.
Imaginär zwar, aber in fast jedem steckt ein wohl Stück von Siggi.
(Für die, die ihn kennen.)


----------



## Jose (12. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

die zwei von Profiblinker:
berühmt ob ihres engagierten einsatzes für den lachsschutz an der siegmündung.
nach der letztjährigen aktion vor ort ist endlich eine (zeitlich begrenzte) totale fischereiverbotszone an der siegmündung eingerichtet worden, wofür ihnen die anglerschaft vor ort gerne den gebührenden dank abstatten würde.


----------



## Harrie (12. September 2010)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Hi
Klaus-Dieter Schütte!
Wer ihn kennt, weis glaub ich was ich meine.


----------



## angelnbw (14. März 2013)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Merkwürdig es fehlen meiner Meinung nach:
John Bailey, Matt Hayes und Mick Brown... Gruß


----------



## TimSchmidt (15. März 2013)

*AW: berühmte angler*

Matze Koch

Martin Bowler

Ted Lampard


----------

